# What Is Your Favorite Potato Dish or Dishes?



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm sad because I have to really cut carbs- my favorite food. Especially potatoes- all ways.

What are your favorites? Any unusual ingredients?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2017)

I'll  eat  'em  prepared  ANY  way;  even Col.  Sanders'   mashed  with gravy.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that RR.  I would be sad too.  I love potatoes.

Maybe scalloped?







Or just plain old pan fried, or au gratin, or, ....  most any way. [I even like some brands of instant mashed potatoes. ]


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 13, 2017)

I am a big fan of any potato dish!

I have to restrict my carbs due to diabetes but I still make room for a potato now and then.  

These days I buy them individually, I get a kick out of the reaction from the kids at the checkout when I buy one or two lonely little 4 ounce potatoes.  It takes a little attitude adjustment to eat half of a small baked potato, approx. 1/2 cup, for dinner and then fry the remaining half for breakfast or to make a little 2 potato salad with one egg and a few odds and ends but it's doable.

Also try experimenting with other vegetables, like cauliflower and yellow turnips as a substitute for potatoes.

Good luck!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2017)

Maybe you could change to a recipe with sweet potatoes  instead,  both sweet and white potatoes pound for pound have about the same amount of Carbs in them...but

*'snipped from a website''
*

_*Sweet potatoes and white potatoes are good-for-you foods that are  low-calorie, low-fat and rich in vitamin C and potassium. One 5-oz.  white potato contains a mere 110 calories, while a 4-oz. sweet potato  contains 105. If you are pre-diabetic or diabetic, or are simply  concerned about your blood sugar levels, stick with sweet potatoes.  White potatoes, particularly when baked, have a high glycemic index  rating, meaning that your body absorbs the carbohydrates in them  quickly, making your blood sugar levels spike very high.


*_Or... how about replacing the potato with carrots instead ..you can mash them  together with swede or any other vegetable  and cover them in a sauce,  put them in a soup. or eat them plain.., or  make skinny  fries out of them, and oven bake... just like potatoes... In fact I have some skinny carrots here ready to bake for dinner tonight..


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 13, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> Maybe you could change to a recipe with sweet potatoes  instead,  both sweet and white potatoes pound for pound have about the same amount of Carbs in them...but
> 
> *'snipped from a website''
> *
> ...


It just isn't the same...or close to it.

My favorite is mashed using Reds with plenty of butter and sour cream.  I replaced milk with sour cream a couple of years ago.  I like them smooth so I whip them with a portable mixer.

I have made mashed potatoes my entree on many occasions.  Carrots are a pleasing side dish, but I *NEVER* mix them.

I like potato wedges as well, but I have never prepared them at home.  I get them from the Walmart deli.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 13, 2017)

If I had to, I could live on the potato.  My favorite I guess is a large Russet baked in the oven then served simply with butter, salt and pepper.  I like French fries too.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2017)

Bea and Holly, thanks for the tips. Unfortunately I don't like sweet potatoes.

I have heard that red potatoes are somewhat lower in carbs, but make gluey mashed.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 13, 2017)

I lived on a farm until I was about 10, and have never lost my love of the plain, hearty food we always ate. I prefer my potatoes boiled, mashed, and fluffed up with milk and butter. Dad always put a thick pat of butter on his after plopping it onto his plate with the "big spoon", and so did I.

"The big spoon." That brought back memories. In all the kitchen drawers, there was always only one Big Spoon. It was the spoon us kids wanted to dig in the dirt with so badly we just _had_ to ask every day, "Mom, can I play with the Big Spoon?" even though we knew the answer would always be a loud, firm "No!..I only have one of those, and you're bound to lose it!" 

But, we persisted, waiting for a miracle. And it happened! Auntie Bess inadvertently left _her_ Big Spoon at our house on Thanksgiving. We rejoiced! After all, Auntie Bessie had now officially already lost her Big Spoon. The morning after Thanksgiving, with no school that day and a light, steady rain having made dirt into glorious mud the previous night, we entered the kitchen, visions of perfect mud roads, mud barns, mud pies in our heads, and, winking confidently at each other, asked, "Mom, can we play with the Big Spoon?"

Alas, the answer was still a Big No!
:sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2017)

hahaha, poor aunt Bessie!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2017)

View attachment 43344


----------



## terry123 (Oct 13, 2017)

Love a baked stuffed potato.  Don't have often.  I splurged and bought a Patti LaBelle sweet potato pie at Walmart yesterday.  Its the kind I love to make for the holidays but since I discovered hers I will start picking one up forThanksgiving and Christmas dinners. Walmart is a few miles from me and I don't go there often as the road is under construction and if you are not careful you will be on the interstate before you know it!  Also the pies don't last long at Walmart as they are popular around here so I may have to make some anyway.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 13, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Bea and Holly, thanks for the tips. Unfortunately I don't like sweet potatoes.
> 
> I have heard that red potatoes are somewhat lower in carbs, but make gluey mashed.
> 
> View attachment 43343


Add just a tiny amount of milk or sour cream.  Add no butter before you begin mashing.  Whip them with as little moisture as possible.  They usually come out light and fluffy.  Reds are the best mashing potatoes.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2017)

Reds make the best home fries, too..


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 13, 2017)

Love them any way.  Potato soup is my 'go to' dish when I don't feel well.  It's another hangover from my growing up years.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 13, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Add just a tiny amount of milk or sour cream.  Add no butter before you begin mashing.  Whip them with as little moisture as possible.  They usually come out light and fluffy.  Reds definitely taste the best mashed.


I wasn't thinking when I wrote that.  I should have said that Reds make the best mashed potatoes.  I will edit that.

I use them for home fries as well although I don't make the latter very often.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 13, 2017)

Garlic mashed potatoes. Mashed cauliflower is a good substitute if you squeeze a lot of the water out and add plenty of garlic, butter, salt and pepper, and a little cream.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2017)

I love sliced Yukon Gold potatoes seasoned and sauteed in olive oil in the big black fry pan until browned on the outside and tender patties on the inside.  Also any kind of mashed potatoes or boiled potatoes just cut up a little with light olive oil and butter or smart balance spread.  You can always use cauliflower instead of potatoes to go low carb, use whatever ingredients you might use with mashed potatoes and make it like that, tastes pretty good!

Edit:  Just saw your post Hearlady, I see you had the cauliflower idea too.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh, but I'd much rather one of these.....


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 13, 2017)

I love potatoes in any form, I'm not picky.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2017)

I love cooking and I love potatoes.

But the way I love them is scalloped potatoes.

However.  I have yet to master the art of cooking them like I have tasted them in other places. 

It must be the variety of potato.  Just any old potato variety doesn't cut it apparently.

That's another thing about spuds.  The numerous varieties.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2017)

Potato Facts

There are more than 200 varieties of potatoes sold throughout the United States.



During the Alaskan Klondike gold rush, (1897-1898) potatoes were practically worth their weight in gold. Potatoes were valued for their vitamin C.  And gold, at that time, was more plentiful than nutritious foods!


In 1853 railroad magnate Commodore Cornelius Vanderbilt complained that his potatoes were cut too thick and sent them back to the kitchen at a fashionable resort in Saratoga Springs, NY. 


To spite his haughty guest, Chef George Crum sliced some potatoes paper thin, fried them in hot oil, salted and served them. To everyone’s surprise, Vanderbilt loved his “Saratoga Crunch Chips,” and potato chips have been popular ever since.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 14, 2017)

I haven't come across a potato dish I didn't like and I think I never will.


----------

